# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  الدوافع لاتهام البشير بجرائم حرب

## هيثم الفقى

*إذا قررت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، حسبما أشارت بعض المصادر الصحفية الأمريكية، الموافقة على مذكرة المدعى العام للمحكمة باعتقال الرئيس البشير وتوقيفه لمحاكمته عن التهم التي نسبها إليه المدعى العام، فإن العالم يشهد مرحلة جديدة غير مسبوقة من تجاسر الغرب على العالم العربي. ذلك أن اتهام الرئيس البشير بجرائم ارتكبت فى دار فور، والادعاء بأنه هو الذي أمر بارتكابها وتعمد أن ترتكب أمر ينافى أصول العدالة الجنائية، ولكن هذه القضية كما هو واضح جزء من مخطط سياسي بدأته الولايات المتحدة فى النصف الثاني من عام 2004 ضد السودان بسبب دار فور، وألبت واشنطن العالم كله ضد السودان، وبالغت فى المآسي الإنسانية التي يعانيها سكان دار فور، وانضم إليها بالطبع الحركة الصهيونية حيث ثبتت العلاقة الوثيقة بين متمردي دار فور وإسرائيل. وقد اتهمت الحكومة السودانية رسمياً إسرائيل بمساندة التمرد فى دار فور، كما أن الحركة الصهيونية جندت مواقعها وحملاتها من أجل دار فور، وذلك حتى تروج لذكرى المحرقة اليهودية فى ألمانيا. والغريب أن المؤامرة السياسية ضد السودان التي بدأت فى مجلس الأمن قد تحولت إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية عندما حول المجلس بموجب القرار 1593 واحد وخمسين شخصية سودانية للتحقيق من جانب المدعى العام للمحكمة، فإن المحكمة قد بدأت عملها بمخالفات قانونية خطيرة، حيث أصدرت الدائرة التمهيدية الأولى حكماً باختصاصها فى القضية رغم أن السودان ليس طرفاً فى نظام المحكمة، وقررت المحكمة موقفاً غريباً وهو أن إحالة القضية من جانب مجلس الأمن يسقط جميع القواعد القانونية التي تحتمي بها الدول غير الطرف فى نظام المحكمة، وفى قضية البشير لم تلق المحكمة أي اعتبار لحصانة رئيس الدولة، وفسرت المادة 27 من نظام روما تفسيراً واسعاً لا يتفق مع حقائق العلاقات الدولية الراهنة، كما أنها أغفلت تماماً جرائم المتمردين، وأن شروع المحكمة فى التحقيق فى هجومهم على القوى الهجين كان ذراً للرماد فى العيون لإخفاء تحيزها الفاضح ضد الرئيس البشير، بل إن المحكمة أغفلت تماماً سلامة الفوات الدولية العاملة فى الجنوب فى دار فور، مثلما أغفلت بشكل واضح الجانب الأخر من المشهد المأساوي وهو تدمير المجرمين الإسرائيليين لغزة وإحراقهم للبشر والحجر فيها، وتقاعس المدعى العام عن تحريك الدعوى ضد هؤلاء المجرمين، الذين ارتكبوا على مرئي ومسمع العالم كله وبمشاركة غربية وأمريكية صريحة، وأن جرائمهم هي نفسها كل أنواع الجرائم التي تختص بها المحكمة كما ورد فى المادة الخامسة من نظامها الأساسي. فإذا كانت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية قد تجاوزت القانون الدولي فإن محكمة العدل الدولية هي التي تعلو فى الاختصاص لهذه المحكمة، ولذلك يمكن للسودان أن يطلب عقد جلسة طارئة للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بمساندة دول العالم الثالث لكي تطلب الجمعية رأياً استشارياً حول المسائل القانونية التي تضمنها قضية البشير، وبشكل خاص حدود سلطات مجلس الأمن فى المادة 13 من نظام المحكمة. بل إن الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة قد تواطىء أيضاً فى هذه المؤامرة عندما طالب الحكومة السودانية بأن تتصرف بمسئولية إزاء قرار المحكمة، أي أن الأمين العام يحث الحكومة السودانية على تسليم الرئيس البشير إلى المحكمة، فى الوقت التي تدوس فيه إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة على كل قواعد العدالة الدولية. صحيح أن أهل غزة وأهل دار فور ضحايا الجرائم التي ارتكبت فى المنطقتين، إلا أن الفارق هو الفاعل ونوعية الجرائم وخطورتها فى المنطقتين، ولكن الضحايا فى نهاية المطاف هم جزء من الجسد العربي، فالمجرمون الإسرائيليون هم الذين قاموا بإحراق غزة حقداً وغلاً ورغبة فى التخلص من أصحاب الأرض الفلسطينيين، أما فى دار فور فإن هذه الجرائم التي ارتكبت ضد شعبها لم تكن جرائم متعمدة من جانب الحكومة السكانية لأن السكان جزء من شعب السودان، وتتحمل حركات التمرد المسئولية عن هذه الجرائم التي ارتكبت بعضها عمداً لمعاقبة السكان الذين تحالفوا مع الحكومة. وفى نهاية المطاف فإن الحكومة تدافع عن وحدة الأراضي السودانية ضد هؤلاء المرتزقة الذين ينفذون مخططات أجنبية. ولهذا السبب التقى المتمردون مع الصهاينة على التآمر ضد الحكومة السودانية.**
*

----------

